# I want to buy a used tractor, but having a hard time what to buy



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi! I am a virgin to tractors. I did not grow up around them nor use them. I am a good with my hands though and do the maintenance work on my cars... I have also diagnosed too many odd stuff on my cars (I love the Internet and car forums) that i want to admit... i like to troubleshoot things and get my hands dirty. So i am planning on working on my new tractor. With that being said, i am looking at a few John Deere - a 2755 and a 790 both with PTO and a 3 point hitch. Here is the backstory. I am purchasing a home on 3 acres and a setup that could accommodate 12 horses. We will only have 4 horses tops though. It has a small dressage arena is (20X40 meters), a 20 meter round pen, and a few other turnouts. My wife and daughter rode and competed for a bit but not now. They will probably get back into it it though. The 2755 has a Koyker 400 loader with a hay spear and about 5500 hours. The 790 has John Deere 70 loader and bucket + a heavy duty Gannon with rippers. I plan on using the tractor in the arena with a drag like an abi TR3 E-Series. I also want to install about 20 meters of 1 meter culvert so i can expand the arena. I will also use it any and every way i can to assist me in my chores . The are both about the same price. The 2755 just had $2300 in work done and is solid as a rock according to the owner. The 790 has been maintained by the owner and says it too is solid as a rock. So my questions are - Is the 2755 too big in size to be able to maneuver around the above described areas easily? How much is a used bucket for the 2755? How much are typical backhoes for each?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Personally, the 2755 is stout and for what you're doing, way to much tractor. The fuel economy will be much worse than the 3 cyl 790, and at that many hours, you could be heading in to some real expense if the tractor wasn't properly maintained. Unless you're doing your own hay, on 40 or more acres, I think the 790 would be the silver bullet for you considering you only have 3 acres. I believe the 790 uses the 8B hoe, about $9,000 new. How many hours on the 790?


----------



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

Thx for your reply... the 790 has a little over 1000.... I think your post solidified things for me... While having far more power, it does have a ton of hours, it consumes more fuel, it is sans a bucket, the backhoe would not doubt be more expensive if i ever wanted it and on and on...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First off WELCOME to TF.
If I,I lean towards JD790 there a great tractor for about ant chore you have in mind.

Keep us posted on your out come.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Not exactly apples to apples.. The 2755 is about 80+ hp, vs about 30 hp in the 790.. I have some bias toward the 790, a very solid basic machine for the hobby farmer,, The 2755 is more of a true farm tool .. might be wasted at under 20-50 acres. We won't mention fuel, repair, travel costs.


----------



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

I am back! We finally moved into a place after a few properties fell through and are on 3 acres! Yea... I am now hunting for tractors. I am currently looking at the following - all with loader and backhoes...

1999 Kubota L4200DT 4x4 Compact Tractor with a little under 2000 hours

2004 Kubota L3130HST 4x4 Compact Tractor with a little under 2800 hours

2016 Mahindra ProMax 26XLB 4x4 Tractor with a little under 300 hours

We are going to put 100' mare motel in for 6 – 10 horses, an arena (20X40 meters), a 20 meter round pen, and a few other turnouts with 3 rail pipe fencing in. So I want to purchase an auger for all of the holes that I need to dig. I am also going to move/transplant some younger trees and do a bunch of gardening. Finally, we are also looking to purchase a tr3 arena drag (http://www.abiattachments.com/arena-drag/tr3-eseries-arena-drag/). 

I am leaning toward the Mahindra because it is smaller, newer and has less hours. My concern is it "strong" enough for all of the things I mention? The drag says it recommends at least 23 hp, while the Mahindra says it has 25.6 hp but I was told they really suggest more power... I want to say the rep I spw at abi attachments said he suggested at least 28 hp. So, I am a little hesitant. What does everyone think on this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I'd be more concerned with the weight of the machine myself. If it were underpowered, you just use a lower gear, and it takes a little more time to complete a task. No matter which choice you make here, these tractors will drag it fine. Myself, I'm biased toward Kubota, as the owner of one as well as a John Deere. Having a machine with enough weight or traction means that you'll be using the 4 wheel drive less often which equates to less wear on things. Look to other factors like loader usage. What are the loader lift capacities and 3 point lift capacity. These are some of the things that will start limiting your time and ability with the tractor. Dealer support is huge here too. Is there a Mahindra dealer nearby? What about a Kubota dealer? Are these machines being sold by dealers or the actual owners themselves and.... how have they been treated? What sort of homes do they come from? I assume that the Mahindra has a cat 1 3 point? If it's only got a cat 0, you'll be limited on 3 point attachments, as most 3 point implements you see on craigslist etc are cat 1. That Mahindra would be a strong contender with such low hours! I'd be spending some time on each of these tractors to get a feel for the controls, and how they perform. Don't get the tractor of your choice home, and then realize that something about it aggravates you! Get some time behind the wheel and get a sense of what each of these tractors are about. Good luck!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The Mahindra has a pretty low pump flow (5.8gpm), so I don’t think it’s going to be a great tractor for digging the trench for culvert. A 35 - 50hp tractor is a nice size for most semi-pro/hobby projects. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## ducatiduke (Oct 15, 2017)

Ok... it sounds like the Mahindra is out... Also, from what i have learned is, while the L4200 has a 4690 backhoe and the L3130 has a Woods BH90X, because the 4690 is 3 point mount vs the BH90X is subframe mount.... Because the Woods is a subframe mount, would it be harder to take off and on vs the 4690? Also, I just found Kioti LK3054 4X4 KL1231 Loader KB2376 backhoe. From what i have read, this is an ok unit and might do the trick. What are your thoughts on Kioti's? I am trying to find something with 30 hp at the least... All of these are fitting that want...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I* nearly bought a Kioti before buying my John Deere. They seemed really well built at the time.


----------

